# Craftsman 917.288570 wheels not aligned



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

Regarding a Craftsman 917.288570 riding lawn mower.

The beginning of the problem started with both front wheels pointing out.

After replacing the driver side left tie rod, the wheels are still not aligned. If one of the wheels is pointing forward, the other is pointing out.

Does that mean the driver right side tie rod has to be replaced too ?

Is there something you can see that would indicate which part is causing the problem ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Either the other tie rod is also bent,or one of the spindles is worn/ bent.


----------



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

How can you tell if the spindle is worn/bent ? I don't see any obvious signs of damage.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Wheel bushings, and or axle bushings.


----------



## Denna (Aug 13, 2014)

wjjones,

Is this the front axle bushing you were referring to ?

I didn't find a wheel bushing, but there is a wheel bearing.


----------

